
Internet Census: Port scanning /0 using insecure embedded devices (2012) - bootload
http://internetcensus2012.bitbucket.org/paper.html
======
moreira
> There were in fact several hundred thousand unprotected devices on the
> Internet making it possible to build a super fast distributed port scanner.

"What're you doing?" "Just going to run this little binary on a few hundred
thousand devices that don't belong to me. No big deal."

It is chilling to consider that there are that many devices out there just
completely open and ready to accept and binaries just like that - telnet and
you're in. It used to be that botnets seemed so.... out of reach. You had to
infect a large enough number of Windows machines, and you had to keep them all
running without getting caught by anti viruses and whatnot. But this? Who
needs to write malware when you have this?

